# der8auer ECC RAPTOR3



## der8auer (14. Dezember 2012)

Nach über einem halben Jahr Entwicklung, Testen und Fertigung sind nun endlich die RAPTOR3 GPU Pots fertig 

Einen Pot mit einfachen Löchern zu bauen ist okay und gut - aber gut ist nicht sehr gut. Deshalb habe ich in Zusammenarbeit mit anderen Ingenieuren das Design komplett überarbeitet, um den besten GPU Pot zu bauen.

Die Struktur besteht aus dünnen Armen, welche die Wärme sehr schnell abführen können. Das Rippen-Design in der Mitte bietet dennoch genug Masse, um Temperaturschwankungen zu kompensieren. Im Boden befinden sich zusätzliche Kühlkanäle. Diese verteilen das LN2 auf alle vier Kammern gleichmäßig und helfen so das Blubbern deutlich zu verringern.

Abgerundet wird das Design von der schwarz-eloxierten Bodenplatte in Verbindung mit dem vernickelten Kupfer. 

Dass meine Arbeit nicht umsonst war ist dieses Design beim Patentamt geschützt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (14. Dezember 2012)

Es passiert nicht oft, dass mich nach so vielen Jahren noch ein Container-Design verblüfft. Das hier ist wirklich ein Prachtstück, dessen Verarbeitungsqualität wohl als Referenz für Container herangezogen werden darf. Ich freue mich schon auf Berichte, wie sich der Raptor 3 in der OC-Praxis schlägt.


----------



## der8auer (14. Dezember 2012)

Vielen Dank, Stephan


----------



## Moose83 (14. Dezember 2012)

Super Arbeit Roman Da steckt echt ne Menge Arbeit dahinter, das Teil ist wirklich rundum gelungen!


----------



## FX_GTX (14. Dezember 2012)

sieht super aus; weiter so Roman


----------



## Leandros (14. Dezember 2012)

Schicker Pot!


----------



## Dr.House (14. Dezember 2012)

Wow, echt ein beindrückendes Stück Kunst  

Fast zu schade um es kalt zu machen, eher was für die Vitrine.


----------



## Shizophrenic (14. Dezember 2012)

Sabber, sieht der geil aus!!! Oo Respekt...


----------



## TEAMKlLLER_TK (14. Dezember 2012)

Richtig geiles Ding! Zum glück hast du ein Patent darauf, wäre bestimmt schnell kopiert worden


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (14. Dezember 2012)

Ich sagen nur einfach TOP ARBEIT


----------



## der8auer (14. Dezember 2012)

Danke euch allen


----------



## crazzzy85 (14. Dezember 2012)

Was ein Prachtstück von Pot  Es ist eigentlich viel zu schade um es mit Armaflex einzupacken  Ich bin ja nur froh das Ich einen bald mein eigen nennen kann. Super Verarbeitung und mega design in schönem Nickel. Saubere Arbeit wie gewohnt von dir


----------



## der8auer (14. Dezember 2012)

Danke euch allen


----------



## DjTomCat (14. Dezember 2012)

Sieht einfach nur Hammer-geil aus, da würd ich sogar meine Frau gegen eintauschen


----------



## TheJumper0 (15. Dezember 2012)

WOW ! 

Wirklich tolle Arbeit Roman!
Bin froh wenn er bald bei mir steht


----------



## SchnickNick (15. Dezember 2012)

Revolutionäres Design


----------



## GBoos (15. Dezember 2012)

Klasse Arbeit .... Sicher eine Augenweide !


----------



## NCphalon (15. Dezember 2012)

Dual Socket? Quad CF-X/SLi xD

EDIT: post hat durch Edit des Vorposts seine Gültigkeit verloren^^


----------



## GBoos (15. Dezember 2012)

Ja ... hatte mich bisschen im Wald verlaufen. Sorry. Als ich editiert habe, war Dein Post aber noch gar nicht zu sehen ...


----------



## crazzzy85 (15. Dezember 2012)

Da ich heute ja mein Exemplar des Raptor 3 schon abholen war  hab ich ihn auch gleich mal einsatzbereit gemacht, was aber eigentlich schon fast zu schade war bei der geilen Optik. Aber auch isoliert kann er sich sehen lassen wie ich finde
leider nur handy cam




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NCphalon (16. Dezember 2012)

GBoos schrieb:


> Ja ... hatte mich bisschen im Wald verlaufen. Sorry. Als ich editiert habe, war Dein Post aber noch gar nicht zu sehen ...



Da hab ich wohl noch dran geschrieben xD


----------



## ΔΣΛ (16. Dezember 2012)

der8auer schrieb:


> Dass meine Arbeit nicht umsonst war ist dieses Design beim Patentamt geschützt


Das kümmert diejenigen aber recht wenig, die es Kopieren ohne Erlaubnis.
Musst nur mal zu einer Messe gehen, da werden Designs/Produkte Kopiert bzw Gestohlen bis die Polizei kommt. 
5minuten später wenn die Polizei weg ist, steht es wieder an der selben stelle 
Patente helfen sowieso wenig bis gar nichts, denn die sind meist interpretierfähig, siehe nur die Massigen Patentstreitigkeiten der Großen Firmen.
Patente nutzen nur wenn du Geld für einen guten Anwalt hast, den du auch über alle Instanzen bezahlen kannst ^^


----------



## der8auer (16. Dezember 2012)

Der Grund, dass ich es beim Patentamt eingereicht habe ist eigentlich ein anderer. Das Problem ist, dass mit diesen Bildern auch durchaus eine andere Firma oder irgendjemand ein Patent einreichen könnte und behauptet es wäre seine Arbeit. Damit könnte er mir verbieten meine eigenen Dinge zu verkaufen. 

Da investiere ich lieber ein paar Euro und bin auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Dezember 2012)

Hast du dir eigentlich mal überlegt, die Röhren unterschiedlich/schräg auszuführen, um eine Zirkulation herbeizuführen? (vergl. Airlift)
Das Endergebnis wäre zwar ggf. nicht Coldbug-tauglich, aber das ist dann halt Problem der Hardware, wenn sie mit der Kühlung nicht klarkommt


----------



## Ratracer008 (16. Dezember 2012)

Meine Augen fangen an zu glänzen...


----------



## teurorist (18. Dezember 2012)

geiles teil und endlich mal frischer Wind im geschehen


----------



## DrOwnz (18. Dezember 2012)

schönes teil


----------



## ArtiR (18. Dezember 2012)

Ich staune !


----------



## Jogibär (20. Dezember 2012)

Da fehlen einem die Worte !


----------



## der8auer (20. Dezember 2012)

Dankeschön


----------



## _nachtfalke_ (22. Dezember 2012)

wow ,  TOP container design ....unglaublich!!

wie veil LN2 muss verwenden für diese pot abkühlen bis maximal ln2 temperatur( -196) ?


----------



## SoF (17. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Live-Präsi auf dem RoG-Event  

In Sachen Single-GPU wohl in Zukunft das Maß der Dinge - frage mich wieviel LN2 man für ein gescheites Review braucht


----------



## der8auer (17. Januar 2013)

Danke, freut mich dass er die gefällt 

Die Frage ist wie man ein vernünftiges Review bei einem Pot macht?

Hoffentlich gibt es mal wieder ein Event zum zusammen benchen  War echt cool.


----------



## Lubke (18. Januar 2013)

WOAH! mit dem teil könnte ichs bei den gpu-benchmarks ja ma so richtig krachen lassen 

dann fehlt ja nur noch die passende grafikkarte


----------

